# Kennwortkontrolle Programmieren



## colacastell (18. Aug 2011)

Guten Tag, 
ich bin gerade dabei, eine Kennwort- Kontrolle zu programmieren und habe diesen Code aus dem Internet schon leicht bearbeitet (meine provisorischen Links reinkopiert). 
Kann jemand diesen Code darauf programmieren, dass z.B. Benutzername: Hans und Kennwort: Meyer zu dieser URL führt? :"file:///Users/Luca/Desktop/Test_Website/Testsite/Alles_Richtig.html"

Vielen Dank! 


```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function l_check() {
if (document.loginform.username.value.length < 3) {
alert("Benutzername?");document.loginform.username.focus();return false;}
if (document.loginform.password.value.length < 3) {
alert("Passwort?");document.loginform.password.focus();return false;}
}
// -->
</script>

<FORM action="file:///Users/Luca/Desktop/Test_Website/Testsite/Passwort_Falsch.html" method="post" name="loginform">
 <INPUT name="LANG" value="DE" type="hidden">
 <INPUT name="URL_nouser" value="file:///Users/Luca/Desktop/Test_Website/Testsite/Start.html" type="hidden">
 <INPUT name="URL_wrongpass" value="file:///Users/Luca/Desktop/Test_Website/Testsite/Start.html" type="hidden">
  <TABLE>
  <TR>
   <TD nowrap bgcolor="#F5F5F5"><B>** <FONT face="Arial,Helvetica" size="2">Benutzername:</FONT>***</B></TD>
   <TD nowrap><INPUT type="text" name="username" value maxlength="26" size="26"></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
   <TD nowrap bgcolor="#F5F5F5">** <B><FONT size="2" face="Arial,Helvetica">Passwort:</FONT></B>***</TD>
   <TD><INPUT type="password" name="password" value maxlength="26" size="26"></TD>
  </TR>
  <TR>
   <TD>*</TD>
   <TD><INPUT type="submit" value="Login" name="B1"></TD>
  </TR>
 </TABLE>
</FORM>
```


----------



## Stefan Hillman (18. Aug 2011)

Falsche Forum, Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Aug 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## colacastell (19. Aug 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich bin erst neu in Java, deshalb kann ich es nicht selber machen!

Ich möchte euch fragen, ob irgendjemand von euch in der Lage ist eine Art Kennwort- Abfrage via Java zu programmieren? Quasi ein Modul was einfach nach einem Kennwort fragt und, bei einem bestimmten Wort/ Zahl gelangt man auf eine andere gewünschte Seite... Ich weiss schon dass man das Kennwort im Quelltest nachlesen kann, es soll auch nur "abschrecken"!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Aug 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-veri...nnwortkontrolle-programmieren.html#post796246

Was ist mit dem Thread? Ok du kannst es scheinbar nicht selbst, dennoch ist und bleibt Javascript etwas anderes als Java, zudem hätte man auch in dem anderem Thread weiter schreiben können?!


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2011)

Daher habe ich die beiden Themen jetzt zusammen geschoben!


----------



## Stefan Hillmann (19. Aug 2011)

Ist zwar _JavaScript_ und *KEIN* *Java*


```
function checkLoginParameters(name, password) {
		if(document.loginform.username.value == name && document.loginform.password.value == password) {
			self.location.href = "DeineSeite.html";
		}
		else {
			alert(document.loginform.username.value +  document.loginform.password.value);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Noctarius (19. Aug 2011)

Ist natürlich total sicher das Passwort im JS-Source zu haben


----------



## Stefan Hillmann (19. Aug 2011)

Exakt, aber nach seiner Aussage, ist er sich dem wohl bewust.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Aug 2011)

file:///Users/Luca/Desktop/Test_Website
bgcolor="#F5F5F5"
<FONT face="Arial,Helvetica
document.loginform.username.value.length 

Wir sind im Web 2.0 Zeitalter mit den geilsten Webanwenungen und haben total ausgereifte javascript, ajax, css Technologien zur Verfügung.. und du schreibst eine homepage wie 1998.. fehlt nur noch der frame tag und dass du fragst wie du das auf geocities hochladen kannst... 
Wo hast den den Schmarrn abgeschrieben? Mal davon abgesehen, das das Blödsinn ist ein Passwort in JavaScript zu überpürfen (ausser mit ajax). 


Stefan Hillmann hat gesagt.:


> Exakt, aber nach seiner Aussage, ist er sich dem wohl bewust.


 Aber nur weil ich weiß, dass es Blödsinn ist wenn ich mir in die Hose mache. Ist es trotzdem noch Blödsinn, wenn ich es mache...

Web Development from Scratch | Nettuts+


----------



## Stefan Hillmann (19. Aug 2011)

Bei allem Respekt, aber das hier ist keine WEB 2.0 Diskussion, noch um verwendete Techniken, noch ist hier jemand dafür zuständig, Sinnhaftigkeiten zu deuten! Wenn der TO sich dessen Gefahr bewusst ist, ein Passwort in JS zu Prüfen, dann seh ich kein Problem darin solche Kommentare rauszulassen. In solch einem Forum geht es um die Beantwortung von Fragen und nicht um Diskussionen! Und ich hoffe, die Frage ist beantwortet.


----------

